# Verbogener ZR-Team Rahmen



## The-MTB-Biker (22. Juni 2015)

HI,
Leider ist bei einer Vollbremsung der Hinterbau des MTBs meines Kumpels verbogen. Das Fahrrad ist mehr oder weniger nur umgekippt und dabei auf der Schaltung bzw. dem Hinterbau gelandet. Erst dachten wir das Schaltauge wäre verbogen, aber nachdem wir dies ausgetauscht hatten, stand die Schaltung immer noch schief. Es sieht so aus als wäre der Rahmen an der letzten Schweißnaht leicht verbogen. 
Es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass dieser schon so schnell verbiegt?

Das MTB: Radon ZR Team 29 7.0 (erst 2 Monate alt)

Das Fahrrad haben wir provisorisch repariert, aber dennoch wäre eine permanente Lösung angebracht. 
Meint Ihr, man kann den Rahmen reparieren und wenn ja, ist das in der Garantie drin?

MfG. The-MTB-Biker


----------



## Nezzar (22. Juni 2015)

Mach doch mal ein Foto. Dann lassen sich solche Sachen immer viel leichter diagnostizieren. Es wär sehr ungewöhnlich, dass sich von einem Sturz, wie du ihn beschreibst, tatsächlich der Rahmen verzieht.

Bei allen meine Rädern sieht es so aus, als ob das Schaltwerk (bzw. der Schaltwerkskäfig) ein wenig schief steht. Trotzdem schalten alle seit einigen Tausend Kilometern einwandfrei. Gibt es denn tatsächlich Beschwerden? Hast du Probleme mit dem Schalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-MTB-Biker (22. Juni 2015)

Das Fahrrad schaltet, aber nicht perfekt. Der Rahmen ist eindeutig verzogen: Bei einem vergleichbaren MTB ist das Schaltauge parallel zu den Zahnkränzen, hier ist eindeutig ein Dreieck zu erkennen und die Kette hätte am Schaltauge geschliffen, wenn wir nicht eine Unterlegscheibe auf die Achse gelegt hätten... 
Leider kann ich erst in 2 Wochen ein Foto schicken, da ich solange in Urlaub bin.


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2015)

Kann sich der Kumpel hier nicht anmelden ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

The-MTB-Biker schrieb:


> HI,
> Leider ist bei einer Vollbremsung der Hinterbau des MTBs meines Kumpels verbogen. Das Fahrrad ist mehr oder weniger nur umgekippt und dabei auf der Schaltung bzw. dem Hinterbau gelandet. Erst dachten wir das Schaltauge wäre verbogen, aber nachdem wir dies ausgetauscht hatten, stand die Schaltung immer noch schief. Es sieht so aus als wäre der Rahmen an der letzten Schweißnaht leicht verbogen.
> Es kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass dieser schon so schnell verbiegt?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
mal ganz ehrlich: Das Rad ist nur zur Seite umgekippt und davon ist der gesamte Rahmen verbogen? Das ist unmöglich. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste das Rad beim bloßen draufsetzen zusammenfallen wie ein Soufflé bei Nordwind...
Da muss etwas mehr im Spiel gewesen sein.
Man kann etweder versuchen den Rahmen zu richten. Dabei kann der aber auch brechen. Kein Schaltauge, daß man neu an einen Rahmen verschraubt (X12 ausgenommen) passt dierkt. Vielleicht muss dieses noch gerichtet werden? Gewährlistung halte ich aber eher für ausgeschlossen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------

